# Rachio Zone Nozzle Settings



## psider25 (May 4, 2020)

Ok, I may be dense hear but can't find any good info on how to calculate the nozzle rate parameter for the racchio flex daily advanced zone settings. It defaults to 1 but I'm sure my setup does not produce nearly that much water.

Anyone have the magic formula.

I'm running rain bird 5004 rotors at mostly 3 and 1.5 gpm rates


----------



## spaceman_spiff (Feb 5, 2021)

You need to perform a catch cup test to get a truly accurate number. Until then, look at your nozzle specs and SWAG it.
Don't forget to calculate the efficiency and input that as well.

https://support.rachio.com/en_us/how-do-i-perform-a-catch-cup-test-BJi9vLkYD

Rachio's website and forums are a gold mine of anything Rachio.

edit: My catch cups only measure inches, not mL, which is needed to calculate the efficiency. If you can only measure inches, use this formula:
mL = inches collected in the cup * throat area of cup * 16.387

If you have the Orbit cups, I believe the area is noted on the top, and it measures in mL, so no conversion needed. I have the yellow ones from Amazon that only give an inches depth measurement.

To easily calculate the efficiency, you can use this website:
https://wateringschedule.com/get-started/#/stations


----------

